# Using fast-set mud for wall repairs



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, i'm relatively new to using fast set mud for walls repairs, in the past have always used joint compound, usually for doing whole rooms, basements, etc. 

I like it because you can be in and out much faster, so works better for you and homeowner, however I find it harder to get the same end finish as regular mud, I can get it pretty good however seems like there are always little imperfections that won't sand out, and I have to go over it again with regular mud, or spackle after priming, sometimes if necessary. Also doesn't sand as easily

So, what do you find works best for this, two coats of fast set and a topping compound? two coats and regular joint compound?

Also, I notice that it always takes longer to dry than what it is-90 minute mud I was waiting 2-2.5 hours, is this normal or is my mixing off?

Thanks


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Give this a try for small repairs or even just for topcoat after quickset as it sets up quicker than regular mud and you wont have pinholes / small imperfections. Just dont leave any excess on the wall b/c you can sand it, but sanding an 1/8" isnt any fun.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

thats why i always use hot mud first then two coats of light mud . however you can make your own sanding block with a solid piece of wood . regualar drywall sanders dont work well on hot mud cause they will just form to the ridges and wont sand the high spots . sort of like auto body bondo need a solid back sander that wont flex ....


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I often have to patch holes in sheetrock due to door knobs, water damage, and whatever else..all in commercial environments. I always use a metal patch, skim with 20, using a heat gun to heat up the wall so it sets quicker.. once its dry I do the same thing with drydex(the pink stuff) or a similar fast setting lightweight joint compound and make it look good!


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

fast set 40 is what i use for small stuff...seams and all that at least first coat is compound

usually by the time im done with a decent size room with that 40 its dry and ready for another coat if needed...if its taking 2.5 hrs setup a fan in there or adjust heat


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Hot mud doesn't dry in the time printed on the bag, but rather it is ready to recoat. I don't typically do time sensitive repairs, so most of my taping is a couple coats hot mud with a finish coat of AP.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Shawn Prentice said:


> Hot mud doesn't dry in the time printed on the bag, but rather it is ready to recoat. I don't typically do time sensitive repairs, so most of my taping is a couple coats hot mud with a finish coat of AP.


What Shawn said :thumbsup:


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

try wet sanding 2nd coat of hot mud just as it sets then a top coat of AP


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks guys, that's good info:thumbsup:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

oldrivers said:


> thats why i always use hot mud first then two coats of light mud . however you can make your own sanding block with a solid piece of wood . regualar drywall sanders dont work well on hot mud cause they will just form to the ridges and wont sand the high spots . sort of like auto body bondo need a solid back sander that wont flex ....












I used to use this for nail holes on baseboards. it is a good product, but combined with this










equals serious sanding if you left much of it on.

the sanding block saves time for sure, get something rigid for sure


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

You can get good results with hot mud you just need more practise with 

it. The more you use it the better you will get with it. We have used 

different set times for different applications. I like it because it cuts the 

between coat times on smaller jobs. I can plan on the mudding being 

done in one day instaead of three. :thumbup: 

We run the hot mud right up to finish coat, sand the next day. Prime and 

move on with the next phase. Usually we will keep the last coat loose, 

not soupy but a bit wetter to keep everything smooth like glass. We will 

sometimes go wider than normal with hot mud which = less sanding.

Good luck Chad


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

When using hot mud. I do two coats with HM, trimming ridges and boogers with a 4" or 6" taping knife after each coat. Next, run the final coat with all purpose. Then light sand.:thumbsup:
-Paul


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

shesaremonclus said:


> try wet sanding 2nd coat of hot mud just as it sets then a top coat of AP


Another trick is to come in behind the hot mud just before it's at full set and slice off any ridges and bumps. Just hold a 6" knife flat to the wall and lightly scrape, the same as you should be doing between coats anyway.

For patches I use 20 minute hot mud. If you want faster set times use warm/hot water in the mix and you can use a fan, hair dryer, heat gun, etc after it's on the wall. As was said, this doesn't dry it any faster, but it does set it ready for another coat. Small patches I can get completed in one visit, including skimming with topping mud and texture. Come back in 24 hours and it's ready for final sand and primer/paint.

DOH! Mixy beat me to the knifing tip! DAMN YOU MIXXYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! :gun_bandana::boxing::bangin::2guns::wallbash::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

good stuff guys...

yeah the more i use it the more i like it, get in and out of there, set up once clean up once.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

Occasionally we use 5 minute hot mud for small repairs-- you gotta be on your "A" game if you are going to use it tho--Everything ready with ZERO time for interuptions. It works very good for in & out small jobs.


----------



## OraarO (Oct 7, 2007)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Occasionally we use 5 minute hot mud for small repairs-- you gotta be on your "A" game if you are going to use it tho--Everything ready with ZERO time for interuptions. It works very good for in & out small jobs.


Me too. I love the look on the General Contractors face when I tell him I use 5 minute mud. His guys take 10 minutes just to mix the stuff with water!:laughing:


----------

